# Pray for us!



## Beedeezy10 (Jul 22, 2010)

I recently purchased Iggy from a friend who was deployed recently. We got him at 10 weeks. He's 12 weeks old now. Everything has been great. He loves my kids and is just all around a lovable dog. The last few days now (3 to be exact) he didn't want to eat. After doing a little research here, I learned that that's normal for some. My problem came when he vomited 3 times in one day. Then his stool was running, bloody, and mucus-y. He has his shots, plus he was dewormed. His stool doesn't have any worms at all. I called the vet and is scheduled to bring him in today. I'm a little uneasy at the moment tho...I just hope it isn't Parvo. 

I'll let everyone know once I leave the Vet this afternoon.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Beedeezy10 (Jul 22, 2010)

FloorCandy said:


> Sending good thoughts your way.


Thank you! This is my baby 1st pet and they adore him, and vice versa. He's still very active, but the stool haven't change this morning so, IDK. Still scared.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Let us know what the vet says. It's probably not anything too serious since he is still active and acting normal. 

Have you recently changed foods? What are you currently feeding? My dog Loki went through something similar at about 6 months and it turned out to be the low quality kibble we were feeding.

But a vet checkup to rule out anything more serious is your best bet!


----------



## Beedeezy10 (Jul 22, 2010)

Carriana said:


> Let us know what the vet says. It's probably not anything too serious since he is still active and acting normal.
> 
> Have you recently changed foods? What are you currently feeding? My dog Loki went through something similar at about 6 months and it turned out to be the low quality kibble we were feeding.
> 
> But a vet checkup to rule out anything more serious is your best bet!


It's a possibility that could be it Carriana. We started feed him Puppy Chow, but he hardly eat it when it was feeding time. Now he just flat out wont eat it. My wife did inform me this morning that he do love Milk Bone puppy treats though. She say he almost knocked her down for some more, but I told her to limit the amount she gives him. Better safe than sorry at this point.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Blood in the stool at that age can be parvo or coccidia both are nothing to play around with and can be deadly. I hope and pray you caught what ever it is early the most important thing is to keep him hydrated, you do not have to try and feed him if he is just going to throw up but small amounts of water often are very important. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Beedeezy10 (Jul 22, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Blood in the stool at that age can be parvo or coccidia both are nothing to play around with and can be deadly. I hope and pray you caught what ever it is early the most important thing is to keep him hydrated, you do not have to try and feed him if he is just going to throw up but small amounts of water often are very important. Let us know what the vet says.


Thanks for the info! He drinks a lot of water, but we're in Houston, and experiencing a very hot August. So, I don't know if he's just hot or thirsty. I did however give him a little Pedialyte that he drunk without a problem. I hope and pray that we catch it early also.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That's good what time do you go in to the vet? Even if the dog looks ok at the vets have them do a fecal first and check or coccidia and if that is negative do a parvo test. Fecals are cheaper so check that first, parvo tests are expensive but if the fecal is negative you need to test for parvo. Hopefully both tests are negative but just because a dog looks good they can still have parvo. I had a 7 month old fully vaccinated dog get a mild case of parvo and had the test not come back positive I would not have thought it was parvo. A mild case is still serious but parvo pups can be ok one day and almost dead the next. 

again good luck I will be thinking of you and if your appt is not till later and you can get to the vet now call them as see if you can get in ASAP.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Good luck!Hope everything is ok


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I hope all goes well at the vet.(((((((((((((((((good vibes))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Could be whipworm too those things are nasty same symptoms as Parvo and they drop weight fast. I hope it all goes well


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

A little late to the converstion but sending up prayers for your pup too.


----------



## Beedeezy10 (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, everyone, my poor little man have parvo! The doctor actually ask me to let him stay there over night, at the same price of the go home care kit. He's starting to become sluggish, and not wanting to play anymore. Doc's not sure if he'll make it another day. 

Thanx for the prayers again. I'll keep yall if anything turns for better or worst.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i am sooo sorry!!! i will prey a miricle comes your way and you little one pulls through

my thoughts are with you


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers are continuing here as well.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope he pulls though!! Make sure they are keeping him on lots of fluids! I know it is more expensive but keep him hydrated is what saves parvo puppies lives. They also will get worse before getting better.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Oh I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope he pulls though!! Make sure they are keeping him on lots of fluids! I know it is more expensive but keep him hydrated is what saves parvo puppies lives. They also will get worse before getting better.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Beedeezy10 (Jul 22, 2010)

He didn't make it yallLittle Iggy is a doggy :angel:


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

Beedeezy10 said:


> He didn't make it yallLittle Iggy is a doggy :angel:


Sorry to hear, keep your head up.


----------



## Beedeezy10 (Jul 22, 2010)

APBTHAUS said:


> Sorry to hear, keep your head up.


Thank you and I will...but now I have to tell my babies. 

The vet told me about a kennel that he does a lot of work for that's selling some registered pit puppies that he assured me are in excellent condition, that's around the same age as my Iggy. My wife already told me she wants another one, and I know my kids do too. Hopefully we find the one we like.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

RIP little Iggy.  Hope you are able to get a new healthy good quality pup. So sorry for your loss. If you have any more questions be sure to let us know.


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

Beedeezy10 said:


> Thank you and I will...but now I have to tell my babies.
> 
> The vet told me about a kennel that he does a lot of work for that's selling some registered pit puppies that he assured me are in excellent condition, that's around the same age as my Iggy. My wife already told me she wants another one, and I know my kids do too. Hopefully we find the one we like.


At least Iggy was around people who loved and cared for him before he passed and not in some crummy shelter.
Good luck with the new pup!


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

I would be careful about bringing another puppy into your home right away, after the other one having Parvo. Was that the confirmed diagnosis?


----------



## Beedeezy10 (Jul 22, 2010)

Bethb2007 said:


> I would be careful about bringing another puppy into your home right away, after the other one having Parvo. Was that the confirmed diagnosis?


Yeah, that's exactly what I told my wife. We going to wait a little while before we purchase another family member. At least a month or so. And yes, that was the confirmed diagnosis.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Beedeezy10 said:


> Yeah, that's exactly what I told my wife. We going to wait a little while before we purchase another family member. At least a month or so. And yes, that was the confirmed diagnosis.


That sucks. I'm sorry for your loss and my crude language but that is just so uncool Rest in peace Iggy, you barely got a chance to shine. D*mn that upsets me.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss how horrible!!

Wait to get a puppy and a month may not be long enough. You need an older puppy with a few vaccines in them before you bring them home. Parvo can stick around on your property for 6-12 months and longer in some cases. Parvo has a 10 day incubation period before the dogs shows signs of being ill. Id you had your pup less than 10 days then it came from the breeder if you had them longer than 10 days they got it from your house or property. If you are seriously thinking about another puppy keep this in mind and so some research on getting rid of the parvo or doing the best clean up you can.

Again I am so sorry to hear you lost your puppy.


----------



## Beedeezy10 (Jul 22, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> I am so sorry for your loss how horrible!!
> 
> Wait to get a puppy and a month may not be long enough. You need an older puppy with a few vaccines in them before you bring them home. Parvo can stick around on your property for 6-12 months and longer in some cases. Parvo has a 10 day incubation period before the dogs shows signs of being ill. Id you had your pup less than 10 days then it came from the breeder if you had them longer than 10 days they got it from your house or property. If you are seriously thinking about another puppy keep this in mind and so some research on getting rid of the parvo or doing the best clean up you can.
> 
> Again I am so sorry to hear you lost your puppy.


:goodpostost like this make me love this site more and more! I have yet to find another site that give this type of valuable info and show this much love at the same time! 
We had him exactly 13 days, but he began to sick sick about the 9th day or so I guessing he got it from the breeder.

Thanx a million Saint Francis! I understand your emotions. I was using some "choice words" at the vet. I felt worst when I saw some kids...So I definitely feel where you are coming from.

This may brighten the mood a little though. I explain to my daughter what happened, and she looks up at me and ask, Daddy did Iggy go to Heaven like the other dog in the movie?  You got to love kids.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Children do see things differently than adults, usually much clearly


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this! RIP little guy!


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

Im sorry to hear such a sad thing! May he rest in heaven!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss!!! :rain:

Also bleach treat EVERYTHING, the yard the house, kennel EVERYTHING you can, do it now do it again then before you bring a new pup home, also i agree with PK next time get an older pup that has had a few boosters in their system before even coming home, once again i am very sorry for your loss it is a horrible virus that takes to many pups 

a decent solution strong enough to kill parvo is 1 gallon of water to 1/2 a cup of bleach, this will not disinfect your entire house and make it "parvo free" but its a nice extra precaution

good luck and hope you stick around even without a pup there is alot to be learned here


----------



## Beedeezy10 (Jul 22, 2010)

Aireal said:


> I am very sorry for your loss!!! :rain:
> 
> Also bleach treat EVERYTHING, the yard the house, kennel EVERYTHING you can, do it now do it again then before you bring a new pup home, also i agree with PK next time get an older pup that has had a few boosters in their system before even coming home, once again i am very sorry for your loss it is a horrible virus that takes to many pups
> 
> ...


Thanks for this wonderfully information! I was looking for a way to sanitize my house for another one in the future.

And I'm here for good...with or without a pup. I found a site that's for pitbull lover, better yet, pure dog lovers in general.

Thank yall for being there for me through this and welcoming me to the family.:hug:


----------

